# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Ngọc Bi - nơi nắng rong chơi - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cà phê Ngọc Bi*
> 
> _1355 Huỳnh Tấn Phát, Quận 7, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Ngọc Bi_


*Quán rộng, nắng thỏa thích song không nóng bức, khó chịu mà dịu mát với bản hòa âm của nước cùng màu xanh của những tán cây cổ thụ nhiều năm tuổi.*


Tọa lạc trên đường Huỳnh Tấn Phát nhưng giáp ranh huyện Nhà Bè, nên quãng đường đến quán, nhất là dưới cái nắng như thiêu của Sài Gòn ngày đầu hè không dễ. Bù lại, ngay khi gạt chống xe, những tàn cây cổ thụ xum xuê, tiếng nước chảy cùng sự yên tĩnh, thanh bình của quán mang đến cảm giác hài lòng với lựa chọn của mình.

Ở ngoại ô nên quán vượt trội về diện tích. Song song với điều đó, nhờ cách thiết kế mở với hệ thống cửa kính nhìn ra khoảng sân trước quán và chạy dọc bên hông, quán càng rộng và thoải mái.

Đến Ngọc Bi, những người yêu thích thiên nhiên sẽ không thể bỏ lỡ cảm giác thư giãn khi dựa lưng vào ghế, nghịch nắng dưới bóng cây trong khu vực sân vườn, nghe chim hót, nghe bản hòa âm của nước. Hay bạn có thể thả mình trong hương thơm của những bụi hoa lan bám mình trên những gốc cây khô cằn cỗi, ngắm chậu cây xanh tươi tốt lơ lửng trong khoảng không, chiếc thuyền nan bồng bềnh hay những bức tượng phong cách Angkor vừa thực vừa ảo.

Những người chuộng “chủ nghĩa máy lạnh”, trong những ngày tiết trời oi bức thì khu vực bên trong hay trên lầu với những chiếc ghế sofa nhiều màu sắc, hoa tươi, những bức tường kính nhìn ra không gian rộng rãi, rợp cây xanh bên ngoài là đích nhắm không tồi.

Điểm đặc biệt là nếu các quán khác chỉ trang bị những bộ cờ domino, cờ vua hay những trò chơi nhỏ nhỏ, xinh xinh để các bạn trẻ thư giãn thì Ngọc Bi đầu tư hẳn 2 bàn bida lỗ để những cơ thủ trổ tài hay so tay cơ với bạn bè.

Một điểm cộng tiếp theo là tuy kinh doanh quán cà phê, song quán trang bị hẳn một đầu bếp “cực xịn”. Đó cũng là lý do mà hầu hết thực khách đến quán đều thích khám phá thực đơn với các món ăn hấp dẫn, đậm chất Nam bộ như canh chua, sườn ram, mắm kho, cá kèo kho tộ… Song quyến rũ nhất là bún cá Ngọc Bi với những lát cá lóc chiên cháy cạnh, nhấn nhá cùng vị chua, cay của loại nước dùng thoảng vị của giấm mẻ. Món cá kèo khô tộ khiến bạn “chảy dãi” với mùi thơm quyến rũ, màu vàng sậm hấp dẫn, miếng thịt ba chỉ sắc cạnh hay vị chua thanh của món canh chua cá hú giúp bữa ăn càng vừa miệng.

*Những góc đẹp của Ngọc Bi:*



















> *Cà phê Ngọc Bi*
> 
> _1355 Huỳnh Tấn Phát, Quận 7, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Ngọc Bi_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

không gian nhìn mát mẻ thoải mái

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Nhìn thích quá
Không gian khác so với các quán cafe kia

----------


## h20love

không gian thoáng đãng mát mẻ thâtk

----------

